# To the guy in the Yellow PA off Navarre this AM



## JD7.62

I probably sounded like a jerk but coming up from behind within a few yards of guys bottom fishing and immediately playing with your FF is NOT cool.

I try to give as many good reports as possible and give out as many tips as possible, to a point that a few guys wont even talk to me any more. former pier guys of course  However, proper etiquette is to not come up on fellow yakkers who are obviously bottom fishing, the fifteen pound red snapper that I was holding up should have given you a clue.

Yall can ask Bbarton, when I come up on people I dont recognize I holler from a good distance away and ask if its cool to approach just in case they are bottom fishing. Us yakkers are a friendly bunch and generally happy to be with other people but given the distance between spots, and lack there of, a little courtesy goes a long way with us bottom bumping guys.

Whoever you are, Id be happy to take you out as long as you dont bring any electronics and I promise Im not as big of a jerk as I may have sounded. :thumbsup:

Other then some snapper the day was frighteningly slow. A few spanish and a bobo and that is about it. Only other highlight was seeing my first greater hammerhead. He was following a big school of bobos and that tall skinny dorsal was instantly recognizable. I came up to him and tossed him a cig, he whirled around on it a few times and never ate. Then, he decides to come right at me and he was a bit bigger then he looked from further away. A good seven feet or so, really cool, just wish he would have ate.


----------



## beachsceneguy

you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.


----------



## marmidor

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.


Kinda don't sound like you "found" his bottom spot. Jus sayin!


----------



## JoeZ

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.



Doesn't sound like you found it, you pretty much stole it. Sounds like you're the asshole.


----------



## marmidor

How bad Is it out there when you get ran on in a yak lol!


----------



## JD7.62

marmidor said:


> Kinda don't sound like you "found" his bottom spot. Jus sayin!


No kidding right? 

Oh well, just thought Id try and reach out with a peace offering. Have fun fishing it, it holds some great snapper. Luckily I found another one today too. Didnt fish it but marked it, thats two spots in three days for me, pretty good since I went on a nearly two month dry spell with out finding one.


----------



## joebuck

Dang ...


----------



## bigrick

How deep is it?


----------



## markw4321

Yaks "running on" other yaks bottom fishing...possibly a new low?


----------



## JD7.62

bigrick said:


> How deep is it?


PM sent...just because if I say the exact depth hed have an easier time getting on top of it exactly.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Its crazy how hard these spots can be to find. I was with Jd when he found a spot yesterday. Great guy to fish with has a lot of knowledge he taught me what to look for to the point where i'm able to fins my own spots. Even though Ive fished with him multiple times , before approaching two kayaks yesterday I called from about a half mile away to make sure it was him fishing and to see if it was cool for me to fish with them. He told me to come over and showed me where two of his spots where. He also stopped fishing to try and get me on a fat snapper or grouper.

Im convinced he just wants to see my get pulled over the side ...but he insists that I need to fight one before I leave .


----------



## wackydaddy

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.


JD7.62 is a great contributor on the forum, we'll take his word over yours any day, you can't stumble across something if you're lurking in somebody's shadow...it's a shady practice and you're going to lose any support when people can attach a face/yak to your PFF name...luckily for you there are a lot of "great" people that yak and if you ever tipped over, they would probably still come offer help (probably not to just "find" your already stolen honey hole)


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> Its crazy how hard these spots can be to find. I was with Jd when he found a spot yesterday. Great guy to fish with has a lot of knowledge he taught me what to look for to the point where i'm able to fins my own spots. Even though Ive fished with him multiple times , before approaching two kayaks yesterday I called from about a half mile away to make sure it was him fishing and to see if it was cool for me to fish with them. He told me to come over and showed me where two of his spots where. He also stopped fishing to try and get me on a fat snapper or grouper.
> 
> Im convinced he just wants to see my get pulled over the side ...but he insists that I need to fight one before I leave .


Naw, Ive already seen you go over the side. :whistling: Dont need to see it again lol. But man, a big sow snapper sure is a balancing act on a kayak. Hopefully yesterday wasnt the last time we will get to fish together. Even on the slow troll back chatting with a good fellow makes up for the lack of a bite.


----------



## JD7.62

wackydaddy said:


> JD7.62 is a great contributor on the forum, we'll take his word over yours any day, you can't stumble across something if you're lurking in somebody's shadow...it's a shady practice and you're going to lose any support when people can attach a face/yak to your PFF name...luckily for you there are a lot of "great" people that yak and if you ever tipped over, they would probably still come offer help (probably not to just "find" your already stolen honey hole)


Thanks for the kind words man.


----------



## oxbeast1210

JD7.62 said:


> Naw, Ive already seen you go over the side. :whistling: Dont need to see it again lol. But man, a big sow snapper sure is a balancing act on a kayak. Hopefully yesterday wasnt the last time we will get to fish together. Even on the slow troll back chatting with a good fellow makes up for the lack of a bite.




No fish was involved that first time just stupidity and i'm pretty sure if I was the one watching not going over Id want to see it again!

Im trying to go tomorrow if I can find a way to fit two Pa in my friends Truck. Wife will start loading my truck tonight . If it wasn't for Her Id never be ready .


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> No fish was involved that first time just stupidity and i'm pretty sure if I was the one watching not going over Id want to see it again!
> 
> Im trying to go tomorrow if I can find a way to fit two Pa in my friends Truck. Wife will start loading my truck tonight . If it wasn't for Her Id never be ready .


Good luck out there. I'm going to stay on terra firma for the first time in seven days. Yall go early though because the forecast is suppose to build tomorrow evening.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yes we should be off the water before it gets bad .
Good luck on land Seems like you spend more time on the water


----------



## BlackJeep

JoeZ said:


> Doesn't sound like you found it, you pretty much stole it. Sounds like you're the asshole.


+1

25 yards is stealing a spot. Don't be a dick


----------



## Bo Keifus

wackydaddy said:


> JD7.62 is a great contributor on the forum, we'll take his word over yours any day, you can't stumble across something if you're lurking in somebody's shadow...it's a shady practice and you're going to lose any support when people can attach a face/yak to your PFF name...luckily for you there are a lot of "great" people that yak and if you ever tipped over, they would probably still come offer help (probably not to just "find" your already stolen honey hole)


+1. Very uncool of BeachSceneGuy to do that


----------



## bigrick

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.



I think anyone would be pissed if you came anywhere near them much less 25 yards away and marked their spot. It happens a lot and can be dangerous if you do it to the wrong person.


----------



## sniperpeeps

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.



:thumbdown:....

He's a huge asshole...let's me borrow his kayaks and use his gear and fish his spots all the time.....what a raging Ahole....cmon JD you need to be nice to people lol.


----------



## JD7.62

Sorry man, I will try to play nice for now on. That orange revo in your avatar sure looks familiar. :whistling: :notworthy:


----------



## islandmanmitch

oxbeast1210 said:


> Its crazy how hard these spots can be to find.


I don't know about that? I hear if you lurk around until you see someone bottom fishing you can slither right up and "find" a spot.


----------



## bbarton13

lol this is funny!!! haha yea bro those spots are hard to find out there and jd has worked hard to find them. the funny thing is if you would of asked to fish with him he would of said yes. he hooked me up before and i would do the same for him.


----------



## sniperpeeps

It's really funny how the guy told on himself....would have been better for him if he would have stayed quiet I think


----------



## JD7.62

bbarton13 said:


> lol this is funny!!! haha yea bro those spots are hard to find out there and jd has worked hard to find them. the funny thing is if you would of asked to fish with him he would of said yes. he hooked me up before and i would do the same for him.


I would have for sure. I honestly like watching people catch fish more then I catch fish. Today and yesterday I spent less time fishing and more time trying to get people directly over bottom. I even attempted to grab the front of Oxbeasts PA and drag it over to the spot, turns out the PA is too big of a pig to drag behind an outback lol.

I only share numbers with a very few people and we all keep the numbers amongst our selves. However, I personally am more then happy to take people out as long as they dont bring any sort of electronics. Like I said earlier it can be months and many many miles peddled between finding spots so dont feel bad if I dont just give out numbers or ask you not to bring electronics.


----------



## baldona523

If you are close enough to want to mark the spot, you are too close. And 25 yards is plenty close on a boat, yak, or anything.


----------



## FishJunky

Yeah thats how I got a few spots ! Just pull the yak up and ask if I could fish. Damn I got some good spots. Fished them today and slayed the Snapper. Video coming soon!


----------



## chaps

There are more people that fish navarre due to reports from JD than ever before. Most people didn't know that bottom spots existed out there until JD and caddy yakker posts about catching reef fish. It is just wrong to sneak up on people and snipe spots. Not cool! JD is a big contrIbutor to this site and constantly shares information about the bite off Navarre and puts the time on the water. Keep up the good work JD!


----------



## NYStyle324

I have just been educated in Kayak etiquette... At least now I know that I DON'T need to completely avoid others that seem to be bottom fishing.. Maybe I would've hung around a little more this morning when I saw you guys out there..


----------



## Patriot

One of these days somebody get around to installing a Radar/GPS on their PA-14 and then all they will need to do is mark your radar contact and they have your spot.......kinda like the boat guys have been doing for years. 

Legal ....yes
Ethical....hell no.

I always thought the sport of it was to find your own spots, know the surroundings, where the bait is, when the bite is on....etc,etc.

I couldn't call my self a fisherman or sportsman if I had to jump peoples spots to get fish....

To each his own though.


----------



## MVann126

*Not cool!*

Not that JD needs anyone else to vouch for him, but for shits & giggles I will. It is usually an unspoken rule umongst us kayak anglers to not approach anyone bottom bumping w/o being for certain that you are welcome. Most everybody out there is aware of this & gives out a shout before approaching. If you don't know who your approaching for certain & that they are ok with it, it's best to stay away. JD showed this common courtesy to me, BBarton, & PAhillbilly the day I caught my Sail. I personally will show that same respect back.


----------



## dthomas142

I don't know man, I think JD is just an A-hole, he's given me some tips and havent even met him in person yet! What a jerk, lol! Anyway, I feel u JD, as well as most on the forum, if I were to be fishing a bottom spot that I found on my own, and someone came within 25yds without speaking..... It would be some problems! If u don't have that spot- speak! If u do have that spot, I'm sure you have more so move on, or speak! U can't pull up on somebody on a bottom spot without sayin shit and not expect an asshole, JMHO.


----------



## MillerTime

Some people just dont have a clue. Keep up the awesome fishing jd.


----------



## Ginzu

WTH!?, JD hasn't shown me shit. Why you holdin out bro?


----------



## JD7.62

Sorry man, not every one can be in the cool club. :no:


----------



## PAWGhunter

JD7.62 said:


> Sorry man, not every one can be in the cool club. :no:


Have any room left in the cool club for me? 
Surely the club hasn't met the foreigner quota yet! PLUS, I don't like bottom fishing, so I won't steal your bottom spots:thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane

I could see this coming. With the popularity increasing among the elite few and the masses seeing the quality of fish you guys are catching, it was only a matter of time. Case in point, Ginzu's video a few weeks ago showing a boater dropping in on him. The word is out gentlemen and it is spreading like wildfire.


----------



## chaps

This forum can be your best friend or worst enemy. I love gaining information from people but it's important to get on the water and reap the benefits of your hard work.


----------



## steve1029

it is getting alot busier out there and JD is right the bottom spots are few and far between.


----------



## jasonh1903

GatorBane said:


> I could see this coming. With the popularity increasing among the elite few and the masses seeing the quality of fish you guys are catching, it was only a matter of time. Case in point, Ginzu's video a few weeks ago showing a boater dropping in on him. The word is out gentlemen and it is spreading like wildfire.


That's right on man. I've been fishing Navarre for the past three years and this year the yak fishing has BLOWN UP. Rarely do I see less than 10 other yaks out on a Saturday, which I don't mind because I feel safer out among others. However, it's making for a small world out there and it's going to be increasingly harder to keep secret spots secret, especially with all the forum posts. Some people don't like the additional exposure the forum brings but I think it promotes the sport and gives us yakkers some clout. Our numbers are increasing every year. I think we should all band together and start working to convince the county for some artificial reefs off Navarre. There are enough of us now to start making a difference.


----------



## Randy M

jasonh1903 said:


> That's right on man. I've been fishing Navarre for the past three years and this year the yak fishing has BLOWN UP. Rarely do I see less than 10 other yaks out on a Saturday, which I don't mind because I feel safer out among others. However, it's making for a small world out there and it's going to be increasingly harder to keep secret spots secret, especially with all the forum posts. Some people don't like the additional exposure the forum brings but I think it promotes the sport and gives us yakkers some clout. Our numbers are increasing every year. I think we should all band together and start working to convince the county for some artificial reefs off Navarre. There are enough of us now to start making a difference.


Careful what you ask for..............
So far we have been left alone, once the government sees how many kayakers there are you can be sure it won't be long before they see us as a source of revenue.


----------



## Stressless

+1 for Beachsceenguy being a turd in the GOM punchbowl. 

You guys know I have a couple spots - only the folks I find the spots with have them and we work hard to keep them quiet. JD you gave me a bait spot 'cuse the guy that put the FAD out is a jerk, completely agree. Even so, he was sitting on it so I spent 5 hours trolling around looking for bottom spots out there - didn't ask you cause 1 - it would put you in a bad spot 2 that not the yak'n sport. 

Unfortunately, and this is promoted via the incessant "Sportsman" TV programs and blogs, many guys feel you have to catch the biggest and baddest to feel good about yourself - which to some is a license to be unethical. 

I feel sorry for them, they are missing out on the quality of the experience, being on the ocean, close to it, feeling it under you - listening to the waves and wind where on a large boat or charter the engine and size drowns all those sensory inputs out.

Put your time in, watch you bottom machine you'll find some great fishing spots. I almost never anchor up unless I'm sure there aren't "lurkers" around - even then keep your head on a swivel and shove off when folks are 1/2 mile out. It's easy to get a bearing and estimate distance to find a spot.

:001_huh:
Stressless


----------



## PAWGhunter

jasonh1903 said:


> That's right on man. I've been fishing Navarre for the past three years and this year the yak fishing has BLOWN UP. Rarely do I see less than 10 other yaks out on a Saturday, which I don't mind because I feel safer out among others.


No kidding! I remember a few years ago when I was usually the only person out there...maybe one or two more kayakers on a good day. But like you, I do like it better now. I feel better about having A LOT of other people out there. 
Only thing I miss is the fanfare. When rolling back in off the Gulf, I get less and less cute bikini girls curious about kayak fishing, since everyone and their grandpa is out there with a kayak now


----------



## PBTH

For real. I used to be the only kayaker that fished 3 mile at night for years. Then I had to open my mouth and started posting reports online and all you jerks showed up. True story.

It's my water, stay off of it...


----------



## bbarton13

PBTH said:


> For real. I used to be the only kayaker that fished 3 mile at night for years. Then I had to open my mouth and started posting reports online and all you jerks showed up. True story.
> 
> It's my water, stay off of it...


i heard like ten other people say the same thing lol


----------



## PompChaser315

beachsceneguy said:


> you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.


Wow what a dumbass remark..Doesnt sound like you "found" anything, you rolled right up on him/it while he was pulling up fish. Hey I just "found" a brand new 706z on the pier the other day. Even though some guy was fishing with it I think I will just call it mine


----------



## JD7.62

How many people have started kayak fishing in the last two years? I would say if you take that number and compare it to the number of MORE people you see out there on any giving day, there would be a noticeable correlation.

More yakkers, more people fishing, more reports. Pretty simple really.

Ive only been kayak fishing the Gulf for about seven months or so and Ive only lived here for less then three years but I have been lurking around here since the "fishthebridge" days.

I dont care if more anglers are out there. Its a HUGE expanse of water and even if there are tons of people out there, yesterday, was the first time some one came right up on me.

In fact, my best day trolling was the last Broxsons tournament and there were more yakkers out there then Ive ever seen so to say that more people fishing equals less fish for you, especially if all you do is troll all day, is pretty ludicrous.

NONE of us make a living fishing from our kayaks so an extra couple people taking a couple mackerel isnt a big deal.

Another MAJOR reason you are seeing more guys in Navarre recently is that the road to the Natl Seashore is closed. Off the top of my head I can think of seven guys that exclusively fish over there but cant now.

I post reports in hopes that the people less fortunate enough to be able to fish as much as I am blessed to be able to will get a better idea when is a good time to go or not.

As for my bottom spots, I keep them secret, very secret, only four or five of us trade spots with each other and we never share with other people. Most of us all agree that is perfectly fine and acceptable. I also almost always fish alone so being able to have a few friends to share with means more eyes on the bottom meaning more spots. 

The season is about over for me once grouper closes. After that its surf fishing till about December then its spear fishing the sound for sheepshead and then nothing until Cobia season starts. I imagine I wont be posting more reports for awhile.

But wow, this went from a peace offering to a discussion of the number of us kayakers real quick.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Paddling or motoring up to someone who is bottom fishing on anything other than one of the large well known public spots is a good way to get an ass kicking eventually.


----------



## PBTH

bbarton13 said:


> i heard like ten other people say the same thing lol


I'm sure they did, but I'm for sure the hipster original. I was doing before it was cool.


----------



## Blake R.

JD has always been a dick to me. Wait... Actually, in my limited encounters with him in person, he has always been cool. As far as twenty five yards, get that close to the pier and see what happens.


----------



## GatorBane

I'm guessing...Hook, Line and Sinker! times 20. lol


----------



## Stressless

> Off the top of my head I can think of seven guys that exclusively fish over there but cant now.


Count me in there.... Still do it but it's a assload of work (launch from Navarre North side of sound - peddle over, load up on the wheelz, cross the sandbar, relaunch peddle out - repeat to get back - only good thing - NOBODY is out there. Too sneak up on you or find the body if they do.

:shifty:
Stressless


----------



## bbarton13

PBTH said:


> I'm sure they did, but I'm for sure the hipster original. I was doing before it was cool.


i dont know what the hype is there is no fish at 3 mile!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigWaveDave

I have been kayak fishing for over 10 years now, and one of the most appealing aspects of the sport to me was the non-competitive, cooperative, peaceful, environmentally-friendly aspects of it. Instead when I read these posts, I see less and less of those characteristics and instead I hear about annoying dolphins, sharks, other yakkers, ramoras (some seeing a need to kill them) etc. It’s sounding like more and more of the pier fishermen have become bored with slinging lead from their perch and started buying kayaks. I hope there are still a few of you true kayak fishermen out there who can remember how to have fun fishing, throw a few legal fish back, say hi to other yakkers out there and show them something besides a finger, remember the ramoras are just as important as those snapper, show someone how to remove a hook from their hand, pick up floating trash, and not take this stuff too seriously. Instead I’m sure I’ll get a smart-ass response.


----------



## johnf

MVann126 said:


> Not that JD needs anyone else to vouch for him, but for shits & giggles I will. It is usually an unspoken rule umongst us kayak anglers to not approach anyone bottom bumping w/o being for certain that you are welcome. Most everybody out there is aware of this & gives out a shout before approaching. If you don't know who your approaching for certain & that they are ok with it, it's best to stay away. JD showed this common courtesy to me, BBarton, & PAhillbilly the day I caught my Sail. I personally will show that same respect back.


As a relatively new hunter and someone who wants to get into yak fishing this really irritates me. Not because there are these "unspoken rules" but that people get all bent out of shape when someone breaks them. Maybe it would be good to speak these rules and then the new guys to the sport would know what not to do. I know what the unspoken rules are for what I've been doing for years, but to assume something is common knowledge isn't very smart. Maybe instead of griping those who don't speak these rules should.


----------



## Randy M

johnf said:


> As a relatively new hunter and someone who wants to get into yak fishing this really irritates me. Not because there are these "unspoken rules" but that people get all bent out of shape when someone breaks them. Maybe it would be good to speak these rules and then the new guys to the sport would know what not to do. I know what the unspoken rules are for what I've been doing for years, but to assume something is common knowledge isn't very smart. Maybe instead of griping those who don't speak these rules should.



Sometimes you just have to use a little common sense...............


----------



## southern yakker

johnf said:


> As a relatively new hunter and someone who wants to get into yak fishing this really irritates me. Not because there are these "unspoken rules" but that people get all bent out of shape when someone breaks them. Maybe it would be good to speak these rules and then the new guys to the sport would know what not to do. I know what the unspoken rules are for what I've been doing for years, but to assume something is common knowledge isn't very smart. Maybe instead of griping those who don't speak these rules should.


Not trying to be a smart ass but say youre hunting your honeythe hole on public land in a tree stand, some guy shows up onand yout spot and puts his stand up right next to yours.you see him playing with his gps. Wouldnt you get a little bent out of shape if someone did that.


----------



## johnf

southern yakker said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass but say youre hunting your honeythe hole on public land in a tree stand, some guy shows up onand yout spot and puts his stand up right next to yours.you see him playing with his gps. Wouldnt you get a little bent out of shape if someone did that.


Yes, but public land or water is public. I had a guy come in on me last year. I figured out he was dumb as a rock. It was hard to get mad at him. He shot a small buck that was coming toward me. I wouldn't have shot it anyhow, but it did ruin my hunt. I helped him take it out of the woods and when we got to his car and I figured out this guy couldn't transport it I took it to his house for him. I'm hunting a different spot now.


----------



## southern yakker

johnf said:


> Yes, but public land or water is public. I had a guy come in on me last year. I figured out he was dumb as a rock. It was hard to get mad at him. He shot a small buck that was coming toward me. I wouldn't have shot it anyhow, but it did ruin my hunt. I helped him take it out of the woods and when we got to his car and I figured out this guy couldn't transport it I took it to his house for him. I'm hunting a different spot now.


Its just common courtesy to not go up to someone abd steal their spot that it took them along time to find. That guy new what he was doing when he starting marking his spot on his gps.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

BigWaveDave said:


> I have been kayak fishing for over 10 years now, and one of the most appealing aspects of the sport to me was the non-competitive, cooperative, peaceful, environmentally-friendly aspects of it. Instead when I read these posts, I see less and less of those characteristics and instead I hear about annoying dolphins, sharks, other yakkers, ramoras (some seeing a need to kill them) etc. It&#146;s sounding like more and more of the pier fishermen have become bored with slinging lead from their perch and started buying kayaks. I hope there are still a few of you true kayak fishermen out there who can remember how to have fun fishing, throw a few legal fish back, say hi to other yakkers out there and show them something besides a finger, remember the ramoras are just as important as those snapper, show someone how to remove a hook from their hand, pick up floating trash, and not take this stuff too seriously. Instead I&#146;m sure I&#146;ll get a smart-ass response.


Hmmmm...... non-competitive sport? Sounds boring to me!


----------



## bbarton13

Caddy Yakker said:


> Hmmmm...... non-competitive sport? Sounds boring to me!


its a sport? weird my girl keeps calling it a stupid hobby!:thumbdown:


----------



## johnf

southern yakker said:


> Its just common courtesy to not go up to someone abd steal their spot that it took them along time to find. That guy new what he was doing when he starting marking his spot on his gps.


Guess I missed that part. So just curious, how does a guy who's going to be out there for a week out of a year find a spot? I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my yak down or just rent one for the week while I'm down there. I found a place near Ft. Morgan that will rent one for about $100 for a week. nothing fancy, but has 2 rod holders and he said it would accomodate a milk crate.


----------



## oxbeast1210

When ur trip gets close send JD a pm and he will put you on the fish buy him some beer and your good to go
easy as that...


----------



## chaps

johnf said:


> Guess I missed that part. So just curious, how does a guy who's going to be out there for a week out of a year find a spot? I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my yak down or just rent one for the week while I'm down there. I found a place near Ft. Morgan that will rent one for about $100 for a week. nothing fancy, but has 2 rod holders and he said it would accomodate a milk crate.


Hire a guide :yes:


----------



## Tennesseeyakker

After reading the previous posts, I have come to one conclusion....
Most of us sportsman are polite and courtious, until you cross the line. JD was nice enough to try and make peace with the guy, however, some people have the nerve. I am not from around there but this makes me mad. I'm a complete noob to kayak fishing in the gulf but I had enough common sense to leave my GPS in the car when JD7.62 and oxbeast took me out there. This guy should have been polite enough to at least ask from a distance out, but to mark the spot too? Wow... 
JD7.62 did what anyone would have done that puts the time in out there. To me, this feller in the yellow PA is nothing more than a thief, ya, I tell it the way I see it. Anyway, JD7.62 , keep on keepin on brother.


----------



## southern yakker

johnf said:


> Guess I missed that part. So just curious, how does a guy who's going to be out there for a week out of a year find a spot? I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my yak down or just rent one for the week while I'm down there. I found a place near Ft. Morgan that will rent one for about $100 for a week. nothing fancy, but has 2 rod holders and he said it would accomodate a milk crate.


If you want to fish out of a kayak and you dont know what your doing Andre you dont have any spots just ask someone and im sure they would help you out. This guy was marking his spot for later use and he has an expensive kayak so it wasnt his first time kayak fishing.it depends what you want to do and what type of kayak you have.if you have a pelican or another cheap yak i would rent one especially if you plan to go into the gulf you would wamt a better kayak. Im sure some of the people on this forum will help you get on some fish.


----------



## johnf

oxbeast1210 said:


> When ur trip gets close send JD a pm and he will put you on the fish buy him some beer and your good to go
> easy as that...


What kind of beer does he like? He may not be where I'm going. I'll be in Ft. Morgan about a mile East of Tacky Jacks.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Check your PM


----------



## johnf

southern yakker said:


> If you want to fish out of a kayak and you dont know what your doing Andre you dont have any spots just ask someone and im sure they would help you out. This guy was marking his spot for later use and he has an expensive kayak so it wasnt his first time kayak fishing.it depends what you want to do and what type of kayak you have.if you have a pelican or another cheap yak i would rent one especially if you plan to go into the gulf you would wamt a better kayak. Im sure some of the people on this forum will help you get on some fish.


10' Pescador like this.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_292453_-1?color=Camo&N=670787849+4294956176

I plan on mostly fishing the bay East of the marina and if I get the nerve I'll yak some shark bait out into the big water. I'm used to small lakes and slow moving streams up here. Not any big water experience.


----------



## southern yakker

johnf said:


> 10' Pescador like this.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_292453_-1?color=Camo&N=670787849+4294956176
> 
> I plan on mostly fishing the bay East of the marina and if I get the nerve I'll yak some shark bait out into the big water. I'm used to small lakes and slow moving streams up here. Not any big water experience.


Right now i have a 9 foot 6of inch coleman and i have fished the bay and yakked baits out in the gulf. The bays is alright in this size as long as the waves arent that big, i believe the pescador is more stable and tracks better so you should be fine but kayaking out baits was not fun. Your takthe should bethe fine forbut what youthe want toto do.if you can find a place to rent a hobie you should do that.


----------



## Fishermon

take it easy on the guy...

....maybe he had the spot on his gps already who knows....now I know it was bbarton (not calling you out) one time we were fishing a snapper hole and he came straight at us...guy who took us there asked if we knew him etc...he stayed there and fished some, no problem...no big deal (maybe he found the hole himself before etc)... it is all good. I think you are taking it to serious man.
Beachscenic guy is all good man, you did noting wrong.


----------



## oxbeast1210

beachsceneguy said:


> you just sound like an asshole to me. I was over 25 yards from yall and I dont think I would ever want to fish with you. you just didnt like that I found your bottom hole.


Fishermon 
normally I would agree and give someone benifit of doubt. But in his post he said that JD was mad that he found his spot. If he had it in his gps already he could have just said that instead ...

Anyway it was great meeting you today. Thanks for checking up on us and making sure we were ok. It got crazy rough.
Will you be fishing during the week at all?

Oscar


----------



## Chris V

johnf said:


> Guess I missed that part. So just curious, how does a guy who's going to be out there for a week out of a year find a spot? I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my yak down or just rent one for the week while I'm down there. I found a place near Ft. Morgan that will rent one for about $100 for a week. nothing fancy, but has 2 rod holders and he said it would accomodate a milk crate.


When it gets close to your time here, shoot me a PM. I live in Al and fish off of FT Morgan, GS and OB. I can help you out with finding some spots. Just be aware that it isn't nearly as deep off the beaches here so you have to go further to get into decent snapper and bottom fish.

Sorry Jason, didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## JD7.62

johnf said:


> Guess I missed that part. So just curious, how does a guy who's going to be out there for a week out of a year find a spot? I'm trying to decide whether or not to bring my yak down or just rent one for the week while I'm down there. I found a place near Ft. Morgan that will rent one for about $100 for a week. nothing fancy, but has 2 rod holders and he said it would accomodate a milk crate.


If you want to drive to Navarre I have a couple extra hobies so you can use one of mine. I love seeing newbies especially trying to get up a big snapper for the first time. It honestly cracks me up.


----------



## JD7.62

Chris V said:


> When it gets close to your time here, shoot me a PM. I live in Al and fish off of FT Morgan, GS and OB. I can help you out with finding some spots. Just be aware that it isn't nearly as deep off the beaches here so you have to go further to get into decent snapper and bottom fish.
> 
> Sorry Jason, didn't mean to hijack your thread



No big deal, we were replying to him at the same time and lucky for him you are a hell of a fisherman. I hope we can get together again and the wind and waves not be so bad so we can actually talk fish.


----------



## johnf

Wish I had talked with you last year JD we were about 5 miles for Navarre. Of course I probably couldn't have handled it. I was right in the middle of a pretty bad case of Rocky Mt. tick fever. I'm still fighting that mess.


----------



## oxbeast1210

JD7.62 said:


> If you want to drive to Navarre I have a couple extra hobies so you can use one of mine. I love seeing newbies especially trying to get up a big snapper for the first time. It honestly cracks me up.


It does hes laughed at me many times. 
Hey JD so can us use some of the tires like my smaller ones?


----------



## Chris V

JD7.62 said:


> No big deal, we were replying to him at the same time and lucky for him you are a help of a fisherman. I hope we can get together again and the wind and waves not be so bad so we can actually talk fish.


Probably be in your neck of the woods again Monday if the weather cooperates. How far West is it down the beach rd before it is closed? I want to go fish a spot I've hit before.


----------



## JD7.62

Chris V said:


> Probably be in your neck of the woods again Monday if the weather cooperates. How far West is it down the beach rd before it is closed? I want to go fish a spot I've hit before.


Its closed right at the last house. I should be out there Monday as well but just from eight till noon.


----------



## JD7.62

johnf said:


> Wish I had talked with you last year JD we were about 5 miles for Navarre. Of course I probably couldn't have handled it. I was right in the middle of a pretty bad case of Rocky Mt. tick fever. I'm still fighting that mess.


Man that stinks. I got a rare tick borne disease about six years ago that almost killed me. 



oxbeast1210 said:


> It does hes laughed at me many times.
> Hey JD so can us use some of the tires like my smaller ones?


I will text you in a minute.


----------



## johnf

JD7.62 said:


> Man that stinks. I got a rare tick borne disease about six years ago that almost killed me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will text you in a minute.


There were 3 more in my county that died from it this year. It was rough.


----------



## whitetail187

paddle faster JD, He found your bottom hole!:2guns:


----------



## Fishermon

thats right!....lets just all forget about the incident and move on....is just 'fishing' guys.....I honestly would've rather make a friend on my private spot(regardless of his approach than being rude and other crap that comes with it...but that is just me.

JD, I can tell you know your fishing and maybe territorial about your spots, but this post tells me to stay the hell out if i see a kayak on a big ass green cooler out there...lol...see?

is all good guys. is all good.

beachscenicguy lets go fishing sometime I ll show ya all the fishing holes I've found on my first month fishing the Gulf...


----------



## KingCrab

Wait till all the hole stealing boats find out. Oh, Is this your spot? You know no one owns the water right?We paid money to ride all the way here where u are. Unlike u. We have a boat, we can fish & go anywhere we want. Since we dont know where to go , we used you as a reef marker.:no::thumbup: Ever heard that 1? Its like going to a pier with a boat to fish.:confused1::huh: :whistling:


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I really think there should be a class on boating and fishing etiquette. I realy think the majority of these types of incidences are not someone trying to be a dick but just lack of experience and ingnorant of what they are doing that is pissing someone off. Then there are the other type of people that actually go out of their way to piss people off and I don't think beachsceneguy is one of those people.
I personally would have just sent JD an apology via pm and offered to give him one of my spots.


----------



## captken

*Ettiquette*

Some have it, some don't. Some are willing to share, some aren't. Just because you don't share spots with everybody doesn't make you an AH. When you've fished for a living for lots of years, you get mighty tired of yahoos asking for #s or "Next time you go fishing just for fun, give me a call."

Now days, (I'm long retired) I get to go fishing just for fun. A really fun day fishing, for me, is when I don't see another soul or days when I have my son and/or grandkids with me. Some days I fish so far back inside that the sun don't come up until 2 hours late.

Enjoy fishing while you can because Mr. Obama might outlaw yak fishing if he gets in again.


----------



## MVann126

Unpoken rules=Common sense PERIOD. Whether you're a newbie or not. Common courtesy & etiquette are 2 very important aspects of fishing & hunting that seem to be missing more & more these days. There is a tight knit group of hard core kayak anglers in our area & on this forum. Although it gets a little competitve at times & folks are protective of the spots they have found, most are more than willing to help out someone new to the sport. That's how we all got our start. Good bottom spots are very hard to find & even harder to keep secret. It is just fishing & it is all about having fun, but there are plenty of lurkers & guys that just don't get it out there.


----------



## boatnbob

*Good post and excellent sportsmanship conduct by JD*

As usual, I have learned much from this thread. Announce and ask permission to come visit fellow yakkers. Seems pretty reasonable. JD, you are a fine gentleman offering the olive branch. It takes a character to offer what you did. 

I hope to have my racks for my truck done by Thursday so I can jump in and join you guys soon. It will most likely be another two weeks since I go back to the GOM to fly Friday  I do plan on getting in some "rig" fishing during that time though. That will make up for lost yak fishing time!

Keep on promoting the fellowship. Can't wait to get out there with you guys. For now, it is the bay and off to work.

Cheers,

Bob:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad

I don't know JD, but have read many of his reports. I have also recently gotten into kayak fishing and common sense would tell me to stay away from someone who is obviously bottom fishing. 25 yards is way too close to some up on anyone.

Keep up the reports JD and would like to meet up with you guys one day.

Gary


----------



## No Stress

southern yakker said:


> If you want to fish out of a kayak and you dont know what your doing Andre you dont have any spots just ask someone and im sure they would help you out. This guy was marking his spot for later use and he has an expensive kayak so it wasnt his first time kayak fishing.it depends what you want to do and what type of kayak you have.if you have a pelican or another cheap yak i would rent one especially if you plan to go into the gulf you would wamt a better kayak. Im sure some of the people on this forum will help you get on some fish.


Don't put all of us "Yellow Hobie Pro Anglers" in the same catagory. I too own a yellow PA but have NEVER fished in the gulf. I did not know about the "hidden" rules of kayak fishing. 

Someday, when I get my nerve, I too will go out in the gulf in my yellow PA. I may float near some of you! I may not be able to accurately gauge 25 yards in the water. Don't shoot!! :no:

I am just eager to learn this sport from some of you seasoned veterans!! :thumbup:


----------



## Yakavelli

I, personally, don't understand why it was THAT big a deal. If I'm out fishing and see a fellow yakker holding up a fifteen pound snapper, I'm gonna go say hello. In doing so, if I see a big lump jump up on the bottom machine, yeah, I'm gonna look at it. I've never even thought about yelling out from a hundred yards away to ask permission to approach. I've never heard this rule of yak-fishin etiquette, and I've been yak-fishin far longer than most. Maybe it's 'cause I always go alone, idk. As a long time gulf fisherman (boats), I do see where you're coming from JD, but one kayaker 25yds away is a lot better company than you'll find on a public reef like the freighter, or barges, in a boat. I know you put in the time to find it, but it's not the end of the world if somebody else fishes it. One yak can't keep more than 2 snapper a day...and it ain't even snapper season. Aside from maybe getting tangled with you, how much damage can he do? I know we're all different, but in the same situation, if I had been in your shoes, I would've introduced myself and asked if he'd caught anything. That would've been the end of it. Lucky bastard just found himself a new fishing hole, and I doubt he even had a gps.


----------



## prgault

Well Said! :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yakavelli said:


> I, personally, don't understand why it was THAT big a deal. If I'm out fishing and see a fellow yakker holding up a fifteen pound snapper, I'm gonna go say hello. In doing so, if I see a big lump jump up on the bottom machine, yeah, I'm gonna look at it. I've never even thought about yelling out from a hundred yards away to ask permission to approach. I've never heard this rule of yak-fishin etiquette, and I've been yak-fishin far longer than most. Maybe it's 'cause I always go alone, idk. As a long time gulf fisherman (boats), I do see where you're coming from JD, but one kayaker 25yds away is a lot better company than you'll find on a public reef like the freighter, or barges, in a boat. I know you put in the time to find it, but it's not the end of the world if somebody else fishes it. One yak can't keep more than 2 snapper a day...and it ain't even snapper season. Aside from maybe getting tangled with you, how much damage can he do? I know we're all different, but in the same situation, if I had been in your shoes, I would've introduced myself and asked if he'd caught anything. That would've been the end of it. Lucky bastard just found himself a new fishing hole, and I doubt he even had a gps.


One person finds a spot, he tells a buddy, they tell a buddy...etc. Now it's a "public reef".

To someone that may only have 3-4 spots, it's a big deal.


----------



## sniperpeeps

It's not like JD got on here and blasted him, hell he apologized for hollering at him and the guy told on himself and I quote "your just mad that I found your spot"......


----------



## No Stress

"Can't we all just get along?"!!


----------



## EODangler

I might be a little upset at first, but how do I know this guy doesn't have some really good numbers that he'd be willing to share. If I offend him then I wouldn't have the pleasure of making a new fishing buddy and getting some new spots. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Yakavelli

Hope I didn't come off as blasting on JD. I wasn't. Sorry if it sounded that way. I tried to not make it sound like an attack on him. I do see his point of view...clearly. I know the value of only having a few good spots offshore, but we yak-fishermen, as a whole, don't have much to choose from out there. I thought we were all on the same team. I hate hearing fellow yak-fishermen bicker over fishing holes like this. We live in a world class fishery, and we are all rich, why not share the wealth amongst ourselves...till tournament day, at which point I will say "screw you guys, that's my spot" lol. Come on guys...group hug.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

sniperpeeps said:


> One person finds a spot, he tells a buddy, they tell a buddy...etc. Now it's a "public reef".
> 
> To someone that may only have 3-4 spots, it's a big deal.


Its funny we just talked about this same thing peeps! I'm not a yak guy, but I take great interest in reading the reports you post! I think it is awesome that y'all catch sails regularly, and some DAMN fine bottom fish! My hats of to JD for being sane about this whole deal!!! no, you won't find me running around navarre trying to zap bottom spots in my boat.


----------



## AFSOCSGT

So thats why you gave me a funny look on Friday JD lol, it wasn't me with my yellow PA, but mines a 12.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

I knew this was coming one day soon. I guess now it truely is kayak wars. Where do I get the kayak fishing handbook for the coastal Gulf.


----------



## Pourman1

" Your " spots :001_huh: ... so you guys peddled/paddled each and every rock / crate / shopping cart / tank / etc. out there one trip at a time on your Kayaks to make " Your " Reefs ?? :001_huh: ... Man , you guys are tough :blink:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Pourman1 said:


> " Your " spots :001_huh: ... so you guys peddled/paddled each and every rock / crate / shopping cart / tank / etc. out there one trip at a time on your Kayaks to make " Your " Reefs ?? :001_huh: ... Man , you guys are tough :blink:


So if you were fishing on a spot you had found and had someone roll up on you and mark it you'd be totally cool with it?? No problem at all?


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Pourman1 said:


> " Your " spots :001_huh: ... so you guys peddled/paddled each and every rock / crate / shopping cart / tank / etc. out there one trip at a time on your Kayaks to make " Your " Reefs ?? :001_huh: ... Man , you guys are tough :blink:


Everyone knows no one owns any spots out there regardless who built it or natural. Thanks for stating the obvious.......

This is about respect.....it was "his" spot, he found it, until he decides to share it or someone sneaks up and steals it.

I have peddled out to a spot before and saw a 2 fellow yakkers(Stressless and Scallyneck) on the way and they were bottom fishing near what appeared to be the same spot I sometimes fish. Instead on peddling over to them and saying oh we have the same #s I trolled a good distance around them to my deeper spots just because I did not want to be seen as "that guy".

If people would just respect others there would be mo problems.
What's not to get???


----------



## sniperpeeps

Caddy Yakker said:


> Everyone knows no one owns any spots out there regardless who built it or natural. Thanks for stating the obvious.......
> 
> This is about respect.....it was "his" spot, he found it, until he decides to share it or someone sneaks up and steals it.
> 
> I have peddled out to a spot before and saw a 2 fellow yakkers(Stressless and Scallyneck) on the way and they were bottom fishing near what appeared to be the same spot I sometimes fish. Instead on peddling over to them and saying oh we have the same #s I trolled a good distance around them to my deeper spots just because I did not want to be seen as "that guy".
> 
> If people would just respect others there would be mo problems.
> What's not to get???


Exactly....when I am offshore in my boat and headed to one of "my" spots, sometimes I see other boats on it or near it. I just move on to the next spot and leave it for another day.


----------



## CurDog

You guys are fussing about who's spot who's is, are you sure you weren't on "his" spot and he "snuck" up on you to see if you were stealing his fish? 
Besides, I'm not so sure that it isn't "my" private spot. 
So, just to be sure, go ahead and list the numbers here, and we all can decide if they are public or private numbers. 
We then all can take a vote on it and see who was in the wrong. Then this whole thing can be settled. 
But you have to post the numbers first.


----------



## JD7.62

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> You guys are fussing about who's spot who's is, are you sure you weren't on "his" spot and he "snuck" up on you to see if you were stealing his fish?
> Besides, I'm not so sure that it isn't "my" private spot.
> So, just to be sure, go ahead and list the numbers here, and we all can decide if they are public or private numbers.
> We then all can take a vote on it and see who was in the wrong. Then this whole thing can be settled.
> But you have to post the numbers first.


I dont believe any one for one second believes that when I say "my spot" I mean that I put it there my self. I think ALL of us say something like that when describing a non public bottom spot. Besides, even if you put it there yourself, its not owned by you and any one can fish it.

Also, the guy clearly stated in his post that he did not have the spot before hand and marked it when he came by and THAT is a bit low to most of us.

I am not terribly upset hence my apology and the olive branch I tried to deliver and why I created this thread in the first place.


----------



## CurDog

I know, but it's like beating a dead horse now. I was just trying to put a little humor in it to lighten any anamosity, hence, "post the numbers". Nothing personal.


----------



## PBTH

Well, like it or not, whenever I make it back to the area I'm gonna get along with all of you.

So, can I go ahead and just call this...

THREAD CLOSED:thumbsup:


----------



## Ivarie

What's going to be amusing is when you see him out there fishing on "your" spot, but now it's "his" spot on that day because he got there first. ROFl


----------



## sniperpeeps

PBTH said:


> THREAD CLOSED:thumbsup:


+1....


----------



## captken

Thank you!


----------



## jeff912

Wow i think ill speak for the younger generation.....this is fishing.....just letting you know .....in case you forgot. :no::shifty:


----------



## grey ghost

sounds like politics to me! wow lol with the tight regs. there is plenty to go around!


----------



## Pourman1

Wasn't trying to stir the pot :no: ... I've been Kayak Fishing for about 8 years now , and yes there are SO many more people doing it now more than ever ... I always welcome anyone at anytime to where I'm Fishing , I've given Bait & Tackle to others out ON the water at times , it's JUST Fishing and last time I checked , you're supposed to have FUN doing it  ... my favorite thing about Kayak Fishing IN the Gulf is seeing so many people catching certain species of Fish that used to require owning a Boat  ... keep it up guys !! ( and Girls ) ... Pay it forward


----------



## AndyS

No worries about this newb finding anybody's spot ... I don't even have a FF or GPS!  

Every day out there is just a brand new day for me.


----------



## Yaksquatch

I move to Louisiana and leave ya'll alone for a few months and ya'll degenerate into the B.S. that goes on the rest of PFF! Don't make me come back and start whacking ya'll upside the heads with my fish-bat!!!

Alex


----------

